# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Iso -100 (Dymatize)

## alexmafia2

μιας και δεν ακουσα καλα λογακια για την (on) λεο να ψαχτο και αλλο και ετσι σας ξαναρωταο γτ την iso-100 για πειτε γιαυτην καλη?,ανακατεβετε ευκολα?

*ISO-100 (Dymatize)*

----------


## stevengr

> μιας και δεν ακουσα καλα λογακια για την (on) λεο να ψαχτο και αλλο και ετσι σας ξαναρωταο γτ την iso-100 για πειτε γιαυτην καλη?,ανακατεβετε ευκολα?,


Την εχω δοκιμασει εγω. Μπορω να πω οτι εμεινα αρκετα ικανοποιημενος, αλλα μου φανηκε οτι την χωνευα δυσκολα (την ανακατευα με νερο). Παρ'ολα αυτα την πρωτεινη την χτυπαω παντα σε ενα μικρο multi (μπλεντερ) οποτε δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σ'αυτο.

Και αναφερω παραπανω οτι την χωνευα δυσκολα γιατι τωρα χρησιμοποιω την SCITEC και ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοχωνευτη και καλυτερη γευση.

----------


## alexmafia2

μου γιαλισε το ματι γτ δεν εχει καθολου,υδατ,χολη,γιαυτο πιο πολλη.και ειναι κατι που χρειαζομαι περισσοτερο γτ εχουμε λιγο λιπος.!γενικα εγω δεν εχω προβλημα στην χωνεψη.

----------


## muaythaispirit

παιδια ειναι πολυ καλητερη απο την elite?
ποιες οι διαφορες τους στη ποιοτητα και την γευση?

----------


## Gasturb

H Elite είναι concentrate και η ISO-100 isolate - και οι 2 απο την ίδια εταιρεία DYMATIZE!   :01. Evil:  

Gt

----------


## muaythaispirit

το ξερω οτι ειναι dynamize...
conce τι ειναι ??
απο οτι ειδα και η elite εχει isolate μεσα η iso 100 αποτελειται απο μονο isolate??

----------


## Gasturb

Οι concentrate έχουν μέσο όρο 80 me 82% καθαρή πρωτεϊνη, οι isolate 85 με 90%. Ακόμη οι isolate έχουν μηδενικούς υδατάνθρακες = ιδανική για γράμμωση.

Gt

----------


## theodore_tsi

από τα πιο αξιόλογα συμπληρώματα για μένα......Έχω ακούσει αρκετούς να μιλάνε αρνητικά για τη γεύση της(Vanilla περισσότερο)....Προσωπικά δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ούτε με την σοκολάτα ούτε με τη vanilla.

Ενα + λοιπόν και από μένα!  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Hades

Eμένα πάντως η cafe mocha της elite δυστηχώς σαν γεύση δεν μου κάθησε καλά  :01. Sad:

----------


## Gasturb

Eγω αυτή τη γεύση Hades την έχω για την καλύτερη της ELite! Aλλά είπαμε είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό κριτηρίο oπότε ποτέ δεν θα βρούμε άκρη τί ειναι καλύτερο κ τι όχι στο θέμα γεύσεων πάντα.

Gt

YΓ. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είχα πάρει μια whey που όπως έλεγε ' Best Voted Taste' αλλά σε μένα φάνηκε πολύ μέτρια.

----------


## asdf

Εγω που την χρησημοποιω μπορω να σου πω απο πρωτο χερι οτι εχει που καλη διαλυτοτητα (φυσικα παντα σeiκερ) και σαν "ποιοτητα" αρκετα καλη  :01. Wink: , η αποψη μου: τα Ευρω σου δεν θα πανε στο βροντο.

ΥΓ: Οι καλυτερες Whey gia mena : Iso-100, ON gold, Eas 100% whey

----------


## RUHL

Eνα δεν καταλαβα σε αυτη την πρωτεινη η την περιγραφη αφου ολα ειναι 0 γιατι στα 100 γραμ σκονης βγαζει 85 πρωτεινη τα υπολοιπα 15 τι ειναι? (βιταμηνες   :01. lol:  )
Mην ειναι σαν την elite και αυτη  :01. Cursing:   :01. Evil NO:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Rifle:

----------


## Gasturb

> Mην ειναι σαν την elite και αυτη


Χωρίς να έχω συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για το προϊον αυτό, elite κ iso-100 εινια απο την ίδια εταιρεία την dymatize οπότε.. έχω μια επιφύλαξη.

Gt

----------


## meletis13for

Πολύ καλή επιλογή. Κ εγώ αυτήν χρησιμοποιώ. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα στην ψώνεψη. Ούτε στην γεύση. Έχω την βανίλια. Ιδανική για γράμμωση και με πολύ καλή τιμή. Αν όχι η καλύτερη στην κατηγορία της, από τις καλύτερες.

----------


## Levrone

παρα πολυ καλη, πολυ ευκολοδιαλυτη, καλη γευση ειναι η Berry, και πολυ ελαφρια..isolate 100% οπως ακριβως το λεει..

αυτο που δεν εχς καταλαβει ειναι γιατι οταν μιλανε για isolate σκονεσ μλεκουν μεσα και την ON Gold..που στην ουσια ειναι concetrate.

----------


## Fataoulas

Αν καταλαβαινω καλα απο τις φωτο, στη δευτερη περιπτωση το χαρτινο εσυτερικο του πωματος εχει φυγει και εχει μεινει πανω στο αλουμινενιο καπακι της συσκευασιας.
Περα απο τις τρυπουλες στο χαρτι, αν το αλουμινενιο καπακι της συσκευασιας ειναι κλειστο, δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα

----------


## kosmaspt

Αυτο νομισα και εγώ στην αρχη και δεν έδωσα σημασια...αλλα τελικά δεν είχε καθόλου το χάρτινο στο καπάκι και το αλουμινενιο ήταν διατρητο...

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπορει να μην ειναι και τιποτα, μπορει να ειναι σφαλμα κατα τη συσκευασια, αλλα για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο θα προτεινα να στειλεις τη τελευταια  εικονα στο customer care  :01. Wink:

----------


## panakos

Οι εταιρειες πολλες φορες αλλαζουν συσκευασιες...μπορει η πρωτη που πρες ναηταν η παλια και τωρα να πηρες με το νεο ντιζαιν! :01. Mr. Green: 
Μου φαινεται η πιο λογικη εξηγηση

----------


## Steloukos

Καλησπερα παιδια πηρα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη γευση σοκολατα και εχει μεσα κατι ασπρα κομματακια,μικρα μικρα τα οποια ομως διαλυονται.Σας εχει τυχει και σε σας ποτε στην εν λογω πρωτεινη να παρατηρησετε κατι τετοιο??

----------


## Mikekan

Σε όλες τις πρωτεΐνες συμβαίνει.

----------


## Steloukos

> Σε όλες τις πρωτεΐνες συμβαίνει.


Ok ευχαριστω πολυ αδερφε :03. Thumb up: Απλα δεν μου ειχε ξανατυχει και μου φανηκε παραξενο.

----------


## Mikekan

Τίποτα φίλε μου, λογικά ειναι πρωτεινη που δεν εχει διαλυθεί καλα σε σκόνη κατα τη παραγωγή.

----------


## spirus

εγω θαθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο που ειναι η pina colada εχει τοοοοοοοσο πολυ αφρο..

----------


## sobral

σύμφωνα με τεστ έχει λιγότερη πρωτείνη. Κατ' επέκταση οι υδατάνθρακες είναι παραπάνω. Δείτε παρακάτω:

----------


## Arlond

****** euro την βρηκα

----------


## mdsars

Μολις παρηγγειλα το μουρο ,,,, για να δουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## GodSlayer

εμενα αυτο που με χαλα γενικα στην dymatize ειναι η γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια που περιεχει

----------


## HIAB XS

> εμενα αυτο που με χαλα γενικα στην dymatize ειναι η γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια που περιεχει


Συμφωνω μαζι σου!!Αλλα πες μου ενα φυσικο προιον που υπαρχει σημερα!Ολα σχεδον ειναι γενετικα τροποποιημενα κ με πολλες ενεσεις αυξητικης....

----------


## GodSlayer

σωστος ο παιχτης, προσωπικα ομως προσπαθω να παιρνω το λιγοτερο επιβλαβες οπως λεκιθινη

----------


## cuntface

γευση gourmet chocolate η καλυτερη γευση σοκολατας σε πρωτεινη ειναι πολη καλη!!! σημερα την τσιμπησα

----------


## Mpozos

εναν βιοχημικό έλεγχο να παραθέσω στους λάτρες της συγκεκριμένης πρωτείνης. 

dymaiso100.pdf

----------


## sobral

δες σελίδα 7 κάτω κάτω. έχω ανεβάσει κ εγώ, όπως και στο θέμα "Πρωτείνη αλήθειες κ ψέμματα". Όπως και να χει ευχαριστώ που δίνεις άλλη μία επιβεβαίωση με στοιχεία για το σκάρτο πράγμα που κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω. :08. Toast:  Αγαπάμε lab tests! :01. Wink:  Και αν τα κάνει η dymatize που κατα τ' άλλα το παίζει τίμια και ποιοτική με NSF και GMP πιστοποιήσεις φανταστείτε τι γίνεται σε άλλες. Εγώ από USA δεν εμπιστεύομαι τίποτα πια, εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις αληθινά ποιοτικών εταιριών. Και σε αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνεται καμία από τις κλασικές εμπορικές που ξερει όλος ο κόσμος.

----------


## Mpozos

ναι τώρα το πρόσεξα.. 

να προσθέσω και τον βιοχημικό έλεγχο της  whey : 

dymawhey.pdf

----------


## HIAB XS

Βρε τους @πατεωνες!!Καλα η γλουταμινη στην ετικετα ειναι 16.9 ενω στην μετρηση εδειξε 1.8?? :02. Shock: Φανταζομαι οι αλλες εταιρειες τι αξιοπιστια εχουν!!

----------


## vasilisot

Η iso-100 δεν ειναι κ τοσο iso μετα απο ελενχγο που κανανε και γενικα για τις πρωτεινες της dymatize

http://www.migimnasio.com/ww_uk/conf...atize-16-04-13

----------


## tolis93

απο οτι ψιλοκαταλαβα βρηκαν πειραγμενη παρτιδα βασικα στην ισπανια δν λεει οτι ολες ηταν ετσι

----------


## vasilisot

δεν παιζει ρολο απο ποια χωρα ειναι...ετσι βγηκαν απο το εργοστασιο

----------


## sobral

> απο οτι ψιλοκαταλαβα βρηκαν πειραγμενη παρτιδα βασικα στην ισπανια δν λεει οτι ολες ηταν ετσι


καθόλου πειραγμένη. Οι έλεγχοι έγιναν σε πολλές διαφορετικές παρτίδες, από τον επίσημο εισαγωγέα στην Ισπανία και όλες είχαν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Chrisis

σχετικα με οσους υποστηριζουν πως γενικα οι πρωτεινες της dymatize εχουν λιγοτερη πρωτεινη παραθετω ενα video με αποτελεσματα εργαστηριου που δειχνουν οτι ειναι μια χαρα !!!

----------


## sobral

o Marc Lobliner λέει στην αρχή πως δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίζει μια εταιρία που αποτυγχάνει στα τεστ, ενώ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος υποστηρικτής της iForce και της Driven Sports. Πλάκα μας κάνει ε? Δεν τρώμε κουτόχορτο και έχω μάθει να μιλάω ξεκάθαρα, γι αυτό μιλάω με τα παραπάνω ονόματα. Γιατί να πιστέψω αυτόν, που έχει όφελος από την πώληση και όχι τα παραπάνω τεστ που έγιναν στην Ισπανία από επίσημο προμηθευτή? Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά της Dymatize, συνήθως όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει κ φωτιά στον τομέα μας...

* κατα τ'άλλα μου είναι πολύ συμπαθής και με τα λεγόμενα του σε ξένα φόρουμς και σε βιντεάκια που ανεβάζει, όμως...business is business για τους Αμερικάνους.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dragonbreath

> Μολις παρηγγειλα το μουρο ,,,, για να δουμε


πιστεψε με , δεν θα το μετανιώσεις :03. Thumb up: , τουλάχιστον σε θεμα γεύσης, αρκει να γουστάρεις γενικά φραουυλογεύσεις.
Α ρε άτιμη κρίση, σε ζηλεύω ρε φίλε, θέλω και εγώ :08. Turtle:

----------


## and345

ειχα παρει την iso 100  σε γευση μπανανα γιατι και απο εκει που παραγγειλα ηταν η μονη γευση διαθεσιμη, αλλα ειδα και πολυ καλη βαθμολογια σε αυτη τη γευση.
ευπεπτη και καλη αποκατασταση μετα την προπο.

διαλυτοτητα 9/10
γευση 7/10 (ακομα να καταλαβω το 9+ που της εχουν βαλει)
εκανε αρκετο αφρο (και την επινα μονο με νερο)
τιμη για πρωτεινη ακριβη αλλα για iso νορμαλ.

----------


## mercy_

Εμενω τωρα μου ηρθε η cookies and cream Αριστη διαλυτοτητα τρομερη γευση και με νερο και γαλα καθολου πριξηματα εχω δοκιμασει και την μπανανα εξισου ωραια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Michaelangelo

Αν εξαιρέσεις τη τσουχτερή τιμή, που έχουν εξάλλου το 90% των isolate, είναι πολύ καλή. Γενικά η Dymatize είναι πολύ αξιόπιστη εταιρεία, έχει μεγάλο κοινό που δεν την αλλάζουν και για αυτό πάει να πέσει πολύ λάσπη!

Όσο για την iForce που αναφέρει κάποιος, επίσης πολύ καλή και την εκτιμώ (για αυτό τη σχολιάζω εδώ) στα περισσότερα που έχω πάρει, αλλά οι πρωτείνες τους, είναι πολύ χαμηλές σε περιεκτικότητα και δεν θα θεωρούσα είναι ανταγωνιστής, των υψηλών σε ποσοστό πρωτεινών! Κακώς πάει να πλασσάρει πρωτείνες όπως η Protean, που ναι μεν είναι πολύ καλή για αυτά που έχει, αλλά σε άλλο επίπεδο με αυτές όπως η Iso-100! 

Γενικά, για όσα ακούγονται σχετικά με τη περιεκτικότητα και τους ψευτο-ελέγχους, εγώ θα έλεγα... Dymatize παίρνω άφοβα! Όπως και ON και Gaspari!

----------


## Steloukos

Πηρα την iso 100 απο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα.Η γευση της μου φαινεται πολυ γλυκια για προιον που εχει λιγοτερο απο 1gr υδατανθρακα.Εκτος και αν ειναι μουφα το προιον το συγκεκριμενο που πηρα.Αλλα απο την αλλη διαβαζω εδω μεσα οτι εχει πολυ υδ/κα και λιγοτερη πρωτεινη με βαση τις εργαστηριακες ερευνες.Απο διαλυτοτητα παντως ειναι κομπλε και επισης δεν αφριζει καθολου.Πως μπορω να μαθω αν ειναι αυθεντικη και οχι μουφα??Την πληρωσα περιπου 73 ευρω.

----------


## totis

> Πηρα την iso 100 απο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα.Η γευση της μου φαινεται πολυ γλυκια για προιον που εχει λιγοτερο απο 1gr υδατανθρακα.Εκτος και αν ειναι μουφα το προιον το συγκεκριμενο που πηρα.Αλλα απο την αλλη διαβαζω εδω μεσα οτι εχει πολυ υδ/κα και λιγοτερη πρωτεινη με βαση τις εργαστηριακες ερευνες.Απο διαλυτοτητα παντως ειναι κομπλε και επισης δεν αφριζει καθολου.Πως μπορω να μαθω αν ειναι αυθεντικη και οχι μουφα??Την πληρωσα περιπου 73 ευρω.


  Στελιο δεν νομιζω να ειναι μουφα,απλα η Dymatize δεν ειναι τοσο αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια την εχουνε πιασει αρκετες φορες να μην δινει τις ποσοτητες που γραφει....πιες την τωρα να την ευχαριστηθεις και την επομενη φορα μπορεις να βρεις πολυ καλυτερη πρωτεινη και ειδικα με τοσα λεφτα που εδωσες....

----------


## Steloukos

> Στελιο δεν νομιζω να ειναι μουφα,απλα η Dymatize δεν ειναι τοσο αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια την εχουνε πιασει αρκετες φορες να μην δινει τις ποσοτητες που γραφει....πιες την τωρα να την ευχαριστηθεις και την επομενη φορα μπορεις να βρεις πολυ καλυτερη πρωτεινη και ειδικα με τοσα λεφτα που εδωσες....


Μεχρι και σημερα την θεωρουσα πολυ αξιοπιστη εταιρια αλλα τλκ ειναι μια σκετη απογοητευση.Τωρα βαζω 2σκουπ αντι για 1μιση που εβαζα και δεξτροζη 35γρ αντι 50,ετσι το εκανα σημερα.Κριμα στα λεφτα που δινει ο κοσμακις.Και γω ειναι η δευτερη φορα που την πηρα.Δεν την ξαναπαιρνω.Δυσκολο να βρει κανεις καλη πρωτεινη η μια εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη η αλλη εχει βαρεα μεταλλα η αλλη προορμονες.Ελεος :03. Thumb Down: .

----------


## totis

> Μεχρι και σημερα την θεωρουσα πολυ αξιοπιστη εταιρια αλλα τλκ ειναι μια σκετη απογοητευση.Τωρα βαζω 2σκουπ αντι για 1μιση που εβαζα και δεξτροζη 35γρ αντι 50,ετσι το εκανα σημερα.Κριμα στα λεφτα που δινει ο κοσμακις.Και γω ειναι η δευτερη φορα που την πηρα.Δεν την ξαναπαιρνω.Δυσκολο να βρει κανεις καλη πρωτεινη η μια εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη η αλλη εχει βαρεα μεταλλα η αλλη προορμονες.Ελεος.


 Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι..............

----------


## Sotos BR.

Καλη η πρωτεινουλα, αλλα δεν χωνευεται με τιποτα.. με 92% περιπου πρωτεινη μεσα, η περισσοτερη φευγει στην...τουαλετα αφου ο οργανισμος δεν μπορει να την διασπασει..αλλα και με τετοια τιμη.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Steloukos

> Καλη η πρωτεινουλα, αλλα δεν χωνευεται με τιποτα.. με 92% περιπου πρωτεινη μεσα, η περισσοτερη φευγει στην...τουαλετα αφου ο οργανισμος δεν μπορει να την διασπασει..αλλα και με τετοια τιμη..


Φιλε μολις ποιο πανω λεμε οτι δεν ειναι καλη επιλογη η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.Διαβασε λιγο τι γραφουν παραπανω τα παιδια.Εχει 85% πρωτεινη μας λενε αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα εχει μικροτερη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα.Επισης ο οργανισμος μια χαρα μπορει να διασπασει 24γρ πρωτεινης που εχει το σκουπ ειδικα μεταπροπονητικα την αφομειωνει πολυ ευκολα :03. Thumb up: ...

----------


## Nikosportara

μετα απο αυτο το σκανδαλο νομιζω πως  η εταιρεια μπορει να εχει διορθωσει το λαθος της... οχι επειδη αγαπαει τα παιδια αλλα για να επανακτησει την αξιοπιστια της .... γενικοτερα μερικα προιοντα της εταιρειασ που εχω δοκιμασει ειναι πολυ καλα!
'!

----------


## Konstantina^

Καλησπέρα! Πρόσφατα αγόρασα τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη αφού είχα ακούσει πολύ θετικά σχόλια. Διαβάζοντας όμως τα συστατικά της είδα ότι περιέχει γενετικά τροποποιημένο λάδι σόγιας...  :02. Shock:  Πόσο ασφαλές είναι;.. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## beefmeup

ολες οι σκονες της εταιριας αυτης περιεχουν σογια γενετικα τροποποιημενη πλεον.
οι ποσοτητες ειναι πολυ μικρες για να πεις οτι υπαρχει ανησυχια για κατι,αλλα οπως ολα ειναι θεμα επιλογης απο ενα σημειο κ μετα..
καποιους μπορει να τους ενοχλει,αλλους οχι..
εγω προσωπικα ομως δεν θα την προτιμουσα γιατι ειμαι κατα των προσθετων σε σκονες..κ αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που προτιμω τις αγευστες.

----------


## totis

> Καλησπέρα! Πρόσφατα αγόρασα τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη αφού είχα ακούσει πολύ θετικά σχόλια. Διαβάζοντας όμως τα συστατικά της είδα ότι περιέχει γενετικά τροποποιημένο λάδι σόγιας...  Πόσο ασφαλές είναι;.. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;


Γι αυτο πριν αγορασουμε καποιο συμπληρωμα πρωτα διαβαζουμε τα συστατικα και οχι μετα,τωρα για αυτο που ειπες δεν θα παθες τιποτα ειναι σε παρα πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες και η καινουργια myofusion elite το εχει και αρκετες αλλες,ολα αυτα τα προσθετα τα εχουνε τα περισσοτερα τροφιμα που αγοραζουμε μπισκοτα πατατακια κρουασαν χυμοι και πολλα αλλα δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο,τα πραγματα ομως ειναι απλα να διαλεγεις πρωτεινες που ειναι πιο προσεγμενες και εχουνε λιγοτερα προσθετα,τωρα αν σε πειραζουν τοσο πολυ και δεν θελεις καθολου προσθετα θα περνεις αγευστη οπως σου ειπε και ο φιλος απο πανω......

----------


## paksim

παιδια μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την πρωτεινη dymatize iso-100 είναι καλη?? οσοι την εχουν παρει μπορουν να μου πουν τα αποτελέσματα στο σωμα τους 


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ καλη ειναι, αποτελεσματα μην περιμενεις να δεις οπως τα εννοεις.
συμπληρωμα ειναι, για να υποκαθστα καποια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δεν μπορεις να παρεις μονο απο φαγητο..
το ιδιο ισχυει για ολες τις πρωτεινες.

----------


## Feth

> παιδια μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την πρωτεινη dymatize iso-100 είναι καλη?? οσοι την εχουν παρει μπορουν να μου πουν τα αποτελέσματα στο σωμα τους 
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Τι αποτελεσματα? Πρωτεινη ειναι για να αναπληρωσει οση πρωτεινη δεν μπορείς να πάρεις απο το στερεο φαγητο.
Γυμνασου , κάνε μια καλή διατροφη συμφωνα με τον στόχο σου πάρε και μια πρωτεινη και θα δεις αποτελεσματα, η πρωτεινη απο μόνη της δεν θα σου δώσει αποτελεσματα.

εντιτ: με πρόλαβες μπιφ  :01. Razz:

----------


## kwstaskem

καλησπερα σε ολους!!Γνωριζει κανεις αν το συγκεκριμενο συμπληρωμα βοηθαει στην γραμμωση? επεισης ξερει κανεις τν δοσολογια? ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Feth

Πρεπει να φάς υποθερμιδικά για να γραμμώσεις δεδομένου βεβαια οτι έχεις μια καλή μυικοτητα για να αρχισεις, δεν βλέπω πως ακριβώς θα σε βοηθούσε η πρωτεινη, για να γραμμώσεις τον 1ο λογο τον έχει η διατροφη σου.

Οι δοσολογίες επισης διαφέρουν αναλογα με το ποσοστο πρωτεινης που παιρνεις απο στερεο φαγητο.

----------


## kwstaskem

τι εννοεις να τρωω υποθερμιδικα?Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι το ακουω πρωτη φορα!!

----------


## beefmeup

οχι σε αυτο το θεμα φιλε μου, γιατι δεν εχει να κανει με γενικες απορειες.
διαβασε εδω κ ο,τι αλη απορια εχεις ψαχνεις το φορουμ, σχεδον τα παντα υπαρχουν με τον ενα η με τον αλλο τροπο.

*Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη κ γενικα την εταιρεια προσωπικα την εχω αποκηρυξει , δυο φορες παλαιοτερα κ μια πιο προσφατα την συγκεκριμενη ,κατι δεν μου αρεσε κ τελος!

----------

